# CA articleship post B.Com for skilled employment claim



## Shree_gopalan (Jul 22, 2016)

I have expressed interest for Skilled Independent PR (subclass 189) under section 221111 accountant general and waiting for invitation to apply.
I completed Bcom in May 2008. My BCom is considered as equivalent to Australian Bachelor’s degree by ICAA.

Post Bcom, I had worked as audit assistant from June 2008 to July 2010 (required as part of article-ship for my Chartered Accountancy) and was pursing accounting & audit activities. After completing this, I was working as a Senior Audit assistant from August 2010 to April 2011.

During this period, I was working for 35 hours per week and drawing regular remuneration.

My question is can I claim this post-graduation experience, considering the fact that I was working on a full-time basis and drawing regular salary. Will DIBP accept it?

Based on the response I will decide whether to send the review assessment to ICAA


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Shree_gopalan said:


> I have expressed interest for Skilled Independent PR (subclass 189) under section 221111 accountant general and waiting for invitation to apply.
> I completed Bcom in May 2008. My BCom is considered as equivalent to Australian Bachelor’s degree by ICAA.
> 
> Post Bcom, I had worked as audit assistant from June 2008 to July 2010 (required as part of article-ship for my Chartered Accountancy) and was pursing accounting & audit activities. After completing this, I was working as a Senior Audit assistant from August 2010 to April 2011.
> ...


Hi,

Yes articleship is accepted as full time employment and you can claim points for employment which is after BCOM.

Viaan


----------



## Shree_gopalan (Jul 22, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes articleship is accepted as full time employment and you can claim points for employment which is after BCOM.
> 
> Viaan


Thanks Viaan.

Did you submit the articleship experience also? What kind of documents were asked?

I will not be having payslips. I will be able to procure experience letter and bankstatements for my articleship period. will that be enough?


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

Shree_gopalan said:


> Thanks Viaan.
> 
> Did you submit the articleship experience also? What kind of documents were asked?
> 
> I will not be having payslips. I will be able to procure experience letter and bankstatements for my articleship period. will that be enough?


Hi

Yes those documents will be enough

Viaan


----------



## theaccountant (Jul 14, 2017)

Viaan said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes those documents will be enough
> 
> Viaan


Hello Viaan,

I hope you're having a great time there in Australia. I was hoping to get some information on the job market for Accountants in Darwin and Sydney. May I please know where in Australia you have moved to?

And yeah, Thanks a lot for confirming that CA Articleship is considered as an Experience for Australian PR. 

Cheers


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

theaccountant said:


> Hello Viaan,
> 
> I hope you're having a great time there in Australia. I was hoping to get some information on the job market for Accountants in Darwin and Sydney. May I please know where in Australia you have moved to?
> 
> ...


Hi,

We just got the grant today after 407 days..yet to decide things...

Vishnu


----------



## theaccountant (Jul 14, 2017)

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> We just got the grant today after 407 days..yet to decide things...
> 
> Vishnu


I see. Wish you all the very best for a new and beautiful life ahead in altogether a new country. Also, I just wanted to confirm did you face any issue with considering Articleship as an Experience? I'm asking because my agent has outrightly said that Articleship won't be considered as an Experience at all.

Any comment on this topic would be highly appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

theaccountant said:


> I see. Wish you all the very best for a new and beautiful life ahead in altogether a new country. Also, I just wanted to confirm did you face any issue with considering Articleship as an Experience? I'm asking because my agent has outrightly said that Articleship won't be considered as an Experience at all.
> 
> Any comment on this topic would be highly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,


Hi,

They have considered my articleship experience after bcom degree which was about 1 and a half year.. I was doing my bcom degree during my articleship so whatever experience from articleship after the degree they have considered it.

Hope this helps..

Vishnu


----------



## leaps123 (Jan 25, 2017)

*Indian CA- Applying for 189*



Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes articleship is accepted as full time employment and you can claim points for employment which is after BCOM.
> 
> Viaan


Dear Viaan ji,

Would like your valuable suggestions in this regard.
Myself an Indian CA, also proceeding for Migration assessment from either CPA/ICAA.
*I have the following queries:*

My B.Com-Taxation (3 year regular full time from M.G University, Kerala) should hopefully be considered as an eligible qualification by CPA/ICAA. Post B.Com my profile is as below:

-*CA Articleship- 3 years*. 
I have the detailed reference letter mentioning duties, roles, stipend and duration of work. But I am afraid there were no payslips or supporting bank documents. 
_Will reference letter suffice DIBP and CPA/ICAA or is bank document a must?_

*-Audit Manager in Firm- 2 years*
In this case , for 1 year I have my tax return but for the other year I only have a reference letter. Salary was paid in cash. 
_Will reference letter and payment voucher cater to the requirement of DIBP and assessing authority?_

Post qualification of CA Final I am into own practice,and I presume that can be proved with ICAI certificates, tax returns, Firm Card from ICAI and client reference letters.
_Do I need to submit "Letter of Good Standing" to CPA/ICAA as I am a member of ICAI?_

*Lastly*, do you prefer CPA or ICAA as the assessing authority?


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

leaps123 said:


> Dear Viaan ji,
> 
> Would like your valuable suggestions in this regard.
> Myself an Indian CA, also proceeding for Migration assessment from either CPA/ICAA.
> ...


Hi

"My B.Com-Taxation (3 year regular full time from M.G University, Kerala) should hopefully be considered as an eligible qualification by CPA/ICAA. Post B.Com my profile is as below"

Hope this will be considered, only grey area when it comes to B.com is financial reporting, Hope your syllabus covers that, even if doesn't always a good idea to try your luck. 

If B.com is not considered, then CA would be considered and for that you would need a letter of good standing for assessment . (Better to get one even though DIBP dont insist on it, why take chances) 

If they do not consider B.Com you would be only able to claim experience post your CA.

Yes, you can claim points for self employment as well. 

I personally prefer CPA and my experience with them have been good but I must say I have no idea on how ICAA work. 

Bank statements are not mandatory as long as you have enough evidence to prove your claims.

Vishnu


----------



## anishras (Sep 4, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> They have considered my articleship experience after bcom degree which was about 1 and a half year.. I was doing my bcom degree during my articleship so whatever experience from articleship after the degree they have considered it.
> 
> ...


Hi Viaan,

Congratulations on you onward journey to Australia! I had a couple of questions. 
1. I see that you got your invite back in 2016, did it take a year for them to grant the Visa? Can you please explain why did it take so long? if it was cause of employment verification or some other reason.

2. So I can get a letter from my CA under whom I had done my articles and I had cleared my Bcom in 2011, last day of articles was 31st march 2012. Bcom results were declared on July, 2011 but the exams were in March 2011. Could you help as to from what period to what period I can claim experience. Desperately need 1 more yar to get 5 extra points.

Regards,
Anish


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

anishras said:


> Hi Viaan,
> 
> Congratulations on you onward journey to Australia! I had a couple of questions.
> 1. I see that you got your invite back in 2016, did it take a year for them to grant the Visa? Can you please explain why did it take so long? if it was cause of employment verification or some other reason.
> ...


Hi Anish,

Really don't know why it took a year to get the grant, my employment verification was done on may 31st 2017.. Its DIBP  we cannot predict anything about what they are doing.

You can claim the experience from the day your exam was held.. Anyway it will be mentioned on your assessment letter.

Vishnu


----------



## anishras (Sep 4, 2016)

Viaan said:


> Hi Anish,
> 
> Really don't know why it took a year to get the grant, my employment verification was done on may 31st 2017.. Its DIBP  we cannot predict anything about what they are doing.
> 
> ...


Thanks man for such a quick reply! So just to clarify, I claim my entire articleship period of 3.5 years and CPA will themselves filter out the period after Bcom right?

Also I was still working with the firm as a part of good faith till March 2012 (since my CA gave me leaves for finals) but my letter of articleship from the institute only states Jan 12 as my articleship date, so can I claim those additional 2 months as well?


----------



## Viaan (Dec 15, 2015)

anishras said:


> Thanks man for such a quick reply! So just to clarify, I claim my entire articleship period of 3.5 years and CPA will themselves filter out the period after Bcom right?
> 
> Also I was still working with the firm as a part of good faith till March 2012 (since my CA gave me leaves for finals) but my letter of articleship from the institute only states Jan 12 as my articleship date, so can I claim those additional 2 months as well?


Hi Anish

Yes provide full employment details, in the letter issued by them will mention the period that can be claim.


Yes you can claim the additional two months if you can obtain a reference letter from the firm in the format specified by one of the assessing authorities. You might have to substantiate with additional evidences such as bank statements, pay slips etc when applying for the visa.

Vishnu


----------



## Aditya97 (Jan 31, 2018)

Viaan said:


> Hi
> 
> Yes those documents will be enough
> 
> Viaan


Hi Viaan,

I am a CA with 3.5 yrs articleship experience and post my CA, i have 4 yrs of experience. I have done CA directly after highschool and didn't pursued graduation in between.

CPA Australia recongnised my work ex of minimum 5 yrs for their membership assessment and today i am a Associate CPA. 

Now when it comes to scoring points in visa i have the following concern, " Does articleship experience without any b.com count as work experience to score total 7.5 yrs of work ex" provided i can provide experience certificate from my CA under which i did articleship ? Do you think i will be able to get points for additional 3.5 yrs of experience ?


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hi Viaan

Query raised by my friend:

She completed her B.Com in year 2012 from delhi university and after that she worked under CA as assistant (required as part of article-ship for my Chartered Accountancy)

*How much point she can earn for B.Com degree (3 year course) ?*

*Assessing authority would be ?*

*what are the doc's required to show article-ship as work experience? *


----------



## tarungupta1688 (Jan 2, 2017)

tarungupta1688 said:


> Hi Viaan
> 
> Query raised by my friend:
> 
> ...


Please reply.

Sent from my SM-J700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cham P (10 mo ago)

Viaan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes articleship is accepted as full time employment and you can claim points for employment which is after BCOM.
> 
> Viaan


Hi,

I can obtain the letter and produce work documents for my articleship. However, I receive payment through cash, so, won't be able to show bank statements, is that okay?


----------

